# Car Wax World Championship 2009



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

In a few days one of the most important car wax championships will start in Poland, powered by our german Fahrzeugpflegeforum and http://www.KosmetykaAut.pl/ :buffer:

Two teams, one from germany and one from poland will try to get the best from all the well known waxes we love. All infos available here...

*http://www.cwwc2009.com/index.html*


----------



## TinyD (Feb 18, 2009)

now thats a proper wax test!


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

let us know how the girl leaning against the van gets on......lol


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

So, the big test weekend is over and the first impressions are available in the net. Results will be published soon.

Few pics:
http://picasaweb.google.de/marcin.klan/CarWaxWorldChampionship2009#

Day 2
http://www.fahrzeugpflegeforum.de/b...r-große-wachstest-in-warschau-tag-2-30-05-09/

Day 3
http://www.fahrzeugpflegeforum.de/b...-große-wachstest-in-warschau-tag-3-31-05-009/

Available only in german


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

you have to register to see it, but I cant read german to register....

pants......nfg.....!


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh, thats a real problem I think.


----------

